# Outer biceps?



## Stalin (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi, my biceps have always been a strong point.  They're presently at 16.5 inches (I'm at 9% body fat), but my outer part of the bicep seems to lag from the inside.  Is there anything I can do other than preachers to help this?


----------



## pumpit (Apr 24, 2002)

Hammer curls, reverse curl are good for the second bicep


----------



## Robboe (Apr 25, 2002)

This site just attracts these kind of posts...


----------



## gopro (Apr 25, 2002)

The "outer bicep" that you speak of is really your brachialis muscle which lies between the bicep and tricep and can be viewed from the rear when flexing the arm. You will likely not see it unless your BF % is reasonably low and the muscle is well developed. Best for brachialis...

-hammer curls...all types
-reverse curls
-lying, overhead curls


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 25, 2002)

Bend your elbow 90 degrees and turn your hand from face up to facing your body.  See the difference?  The brachialis is also stimulated by rotating your hands on your curls, so a lot of movements will stimulate both muscles to a certain degree.  Try incline dumbbell curls with an extra squeeze at the end, it always works for me.


----------



## BabyArnold (Apr 26, 2002)

All good...


----------



## irnmnps (Apr 26, 2002)

hammer curls help me


----------



## The Rose (Apr 26, 2002)

Actually the brachialis is best developed by preacher curls and concentration curls.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2002)

I disagree.  Any time your grip is fully supinated, the brachialis involvement is limited.  I'm with gopro on this one


----------



## gopro (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Rose *_
> Actually the brachialis is best developed by preacher curls and concentration curls.



With all due respect to you, this is incorrect. The brachialis functions more strongly when the bicep is put in a weaker position, which in this case is pronation.

Hammer curls and reverse curls work this function in the greatest fashion, as do curls performed when the elbows are back by the ears, and the weight is curled behind your head. This again puts the biceps in a weakened position, forcing the brachialis to be recruited more strongly.


----------



## The Rose (Apr 26, 2002)

Well then check out this site:

www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ArmWt.html#anchor1910925


----------



## gopro (Apr 27, 2002)

I checked it out and disagree...


----------



## JonZ (Apr 28, 2002)

Well, 

Genetics helps.  But hammer curls seem to have been a help also.


----------



## lilman (Apr 28, 2002)

go with gopro on that they are wrong. reverse curls, hammer curls and anyother curl where you turn your wrist at the top of the movement work


----------

